# Spannung am digitalen Eingang?



## tino2512 (22 August 2006)

servus,

ich hätte gerne gewußt, wie ich einen Eingang z.B. E1.0 beschalten muß, damit er mir ein 1 oder 0-Signal gibt?
Muß dazu eine Spannung angelegt werden? Wenn ja, Wie hoch?
Habe ne S7-300, CPU 313C

mfg Tino


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 August 2006)

Hallo,

das Signal liegt ja nicht an der CPU sondern 
an einer Baugruppe mit Eingängen. Da gibt es
verschiedene.

Anhand der Bestellnummer finden Sie dann
hier ein passendes Handbuch:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cseus&objaction=cssearch&content=skm/main.asp

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Andi F (22 August 2006)

Hallo deltalogic,

zur Info: die CPU313C hat digitale Ein-/Ausgänge onboard.

Gruss

Andi F


----------



## MatMer (22 August 2006)

Hallo,
eigentlich muss man doch immer 24V dran legen oder nicht? Also zumindest war das bis jetzt immer so bei dem was ich gesehen habe.


----------



## Martin007 (22 August 2006)

Hallo

Die 31xC und die 31xIFM haben Onbord Ein-und Ausgänge.

bei digitalen Eingängen:
0V -> 0-Signal
+24V -> 1-Signal

Dabei nicht den Anschluss der Versorgungsspannung an der Baugruppe vergessen.

Einige Eingänge kann man für spezielle Funktionen nutzen -> siehe Handbuch

Martin


----------



## tino2512 (22 August 2006)

Anhand der Bestellnummer finden Sie dann
hier ein passendes Handbuch:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cseus&objaction=cssearch&content=skm/main.asp

_________________________________

Anhand des Datenblattes:SM 323 DI16/DO16 x24V/0,5A

-Daten zur Auswahl eines Gebers-
Eingangsspannung -Nennwert = DC 24V
                         -für Signal "1"= 13-30V
                         -für Signal "0"= -30 bis 5V

bedeutet das, dass ich um den Eingang (E x.x) auf "1" zu setzen eine externe Spannung von 13 bis 30 V anlegen muß?
Was bedeuten dann die 24V?

Entschuldige die vielleicht blöden Fragen, aber dies ist mein erstes SPS-Projekt. Aller Anfang ist schwer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mfg Tino


----------



## Martin007 (22 August 2006)

tino2512 schrieb:


> Anhand des Datenblattes:SM 323 DI16/DO16 x24V/0,5A
> 
> -Daten zur Auswahl eines Gebers-
> Eingangsspannung -Nennwert = DC 24V
> ...



Hallo Tino

Das ist das Handbuch von den Ein-und Ausgangsbaugruppen. 
Für die CPU 313C ist das Handbuch :S7-300
*CPU 31xC und CPU 31x,
Technische Daten
Gerätehandbuch*
das richtige.

Zu deinen Fragen:
24V ist die Nennspannung. Mit dieser wird der Eingang angesteuert. (Bei einem normalen Netzteil schwankt dieAusgangsspannung, je nach Belastung). 
Der Eingang erkennt Spannungen oberhalb von 13V sicher als 1-Signal.
Mit Spannungen oberhalb von 30V, zerstörst du den Eingang.
Spannungen unterhalb von 5V erkennt der Eingang sicher als 0-Signal.
Im Bereich zwischen +5V und +13V kann der Eingang 0-Signal oder 1-Signal haben. Eine sichere Erkennung des Eingangsignals ist nicht gegeben.

Martin


----------



## tino2512 (22 August 2006)

Vielen Dank Martin.

Alle unklarheiten sind beseitigt.


----------

